# Washington state breeder search



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Reply back to me and I can give you the # to Basil's breeder in Snohomish.

I have nothing but good things to say.

Basil's litter was bred to be therapy pups (tempurment). The top 3 went to therapy school, and Basil was 5th in line. Grandma was a therapy dog, Poppa's bloodline had show-dog history. Momma was quiet. When I went to their small multigenerational family farm 3x to see her they had goats and chickens (not a puppy farm). 

Basil's had perfect teeth development and bill of health from the vet so far (21 weeks old).

Elena's just getting her breeder rep established, so her online presence isnt robust. It sounded like she had a mentor helping her along the way. She just had a human baby so she took care of Basil's litter like they were her own. I got puppy pics and videos ~week and a half. Elena was very good about texting back regarding any questions or concerns. Elena helped sensitize Basil to city sounds leading up to her 8 weeks and fireworks sounds since I got her a little before July 4th. 

It's about a 80 minute drive outside of downtown Seattle.



https://m.facebook.com/pages/category/Dog-Breeder/Sunset-Standard-Poodles-107051267698565/


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We're on the peninsula, too! Have you worked through this list yet?









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Beachpup (Sep 12, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> We're on the peninsula, too! Have you worked through this list yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i haven’t. Just reviewed it. Very helpful. Thank you! I’m in Ocean Shores.


----------



## JessicaU77 (May 25, 2021)

Beachpup said:


> i am in search of a Washington state breeder that will have solid standard poodle pups this spring or summer. Oregon or Idaho would be ok, too. We live on the Olympic Peninsula and would drive to visit/pick up. thanks!


We are in search of a Labradoodle, we live in Wa state. Any reputable breeders near by? Ty!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and welcome to PF!

I'm sorry but you're not going to find any recommendations here at PF for a reputable labra-or any other-doodle breeder.

A large part of the reason is that these crosses are not actually "breeds". That is, they're not genetically consistent from breeding to breeding, therefore there can be no breed standard to match up to. Breed standards are what dogs are judged by in the conformation ring, to see how much they meet that standard.

You also have the health issues of two (potentially more) breeds to be tested for.

A new breed takes generations of dogs carefully selected for genetic characteristics for health, temperament, and looks which can be reliably reproduced, and, to then ensure that the breed is improved by identifying and breeding out genetic weaknesses.

The Poodle Breed Standard
IllustratedStandard.pdf (poodleclubofthelehighvalley.com) 

The Labrador Breed Standard
FinalDraftIlloStand5/02 (pslra.org) 

Health testing and meeting breed standards are two of the benchmark criteria that define a reputable breeder.

This is my criteria:

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.

Be extremely cautious of puppies sold thru pet stores, or online marketplaces like puppyspot, puppyfind, kijiji, craigslist, classified ads, etc. Many of these puppies will be mill puppies and while you may get lucky, the odds are against you and that sweet puppy.


If you're still reading, and all that said, what I would recommend is to look at these two sites for information on crossbreeding and doodles.

Australian Labradoodle Association of America - Home (alaa-labradoodles.com)

and this informative site

We Love Doodles - Homepage - We Love Doodles

If your research should lead you to consider a 100% poodle, we'll be here .


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

JessicaU77 said:


> We are in search of a Labradoodle, we live in Wa state. Any reputable breeders near by? Ty!





Rose n Poos said:


> I'm sorry but you're not going to find any recommendations here at PF for a reputable labra-or any other-doodle breeder... A large part of the reason is that these crosses are not actually "breeds". That is, *they're not genetically consistent from breeding to breeding*... *You also have the health issues of two (potentially more) breeds to be tested for*.


First, thank you Rose, for giving a thoughtful and kind answer.

JessicaU77, hello. I'll expand on the areas I put in bold font from Rose.

Every purebred, _as a group_, has genetic diseases common to their breed. Take a glance at what these are at this genetic testing site, Paw Print Genetics:

Purebreds: Standard Poodles, Labrador Retrievers

Most popular crossbreeds: Labradoodles, Goldendoodles

As you can see, the odds for a genetic disease is doubled when two different breeds are mated. Your knowledgeable, reputable purebred breeder will use only genetically healthy dogs and won't allow matings of dogs with problematic genes. 

Labradoodles are lovely when they're lovely, but also more likely to have high strung temperaments that are not as common in either poodles or labs, and more likely to have health problems. This is b/c doodles generally come from backyard breeders or puppy mills and farms that mate poodles and labs that aren't fit enough in genes and temperament for purebred breeding. 

You didn't mention Golden Doodles, but if you see ads for those, please avoid. Golden Retrievers have the highest rate of cancer of all purebreds and there's no genetic test for this. It's so prevalent that the GR Forum has a huge section on this topic. 

You might want to reconsider and get a poodle. They don't shed, are hypo-allergic, their temperament isn't a gamble, a good poodle breeder has done all the testing on the sire & dam (make sure you see documentation), they rarely get cancer, *and there are so many different haircuts that you can keep the fuzzy face and it will have that fluffy, doodley look.* See the photos on this thread, Poodle Not A Doodle. These are pics of member's poodles with the fluffly faces.











And here's another poodle on that thread, with & without the fluffy face:


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

JessicaU77 said:


> We are in search of a Labradoodle, we live in Wa state. Any reputable breeders near by? Ty!


To put it very simply, there is really no such thing as a reputable breeder of Labradoodles. Reputable breeders carefully research the background of their dogs for genetic diseases. They test their dogs for those diseases if that is possible and post the results on the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals web site. That testing is not cheap. (It added up to over $600 for my miniature poodle female.) 

I suggest you research Labrador retrievers and poodles to help you decide which breed characteristics you really want.


----------



## MydogHank (Jul 31, 2021)

I was originally searching for a “doodle dog” and spoke at length with a breeder. By the time our conversation was over, she had admitted that she much preferred the personality of her standard poodle mama much more than her lab daddy or any of the puppies being produced. She said she was smarter, calmer, and simply more pleasant to be around.
That led me on a standard poodle search and we bring a little girl pup home in late October.

Since that time, I’ve met a few doodles and they were all extremely high strung and absolutely enormous. Was glad I didn’t go in that direction.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

MydogHank said:


> I was originally searching for a “doodle dog” and spoke at length with a breeder. By the time our conversation was over, she had admitted that she much preferred the personality of her standard poodle mama much more than her lab daddy or any of the puppies being produced. She said she was smarter, calmer, and simply more pleasant to be around.
> That led me on a standard poodle search and we bring a little girl pup home in late October.
> 
> Since that time, I’ve met a few doodles and they were all extremely high strung and absolutely enormous. Was glad I didn’t go in that direction.


Looking forward to lots of pictures! Congratulations! Only weeks to get everything ready now!


----------

